# I used launch control and pissed myself laughing



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd love to hear from other owners who have used their launch control. Believe it or not I used it for the very first time today. 

OH

MY

GOD


I thought the acceleration was fine using just manual starts and had no idea the launch control could smack your head back so much. My passenger was speechless and just said "how the f*ck did you do that".

I got a tiny amount of spin from the rear wheels but once it bit oh shit did it bite. i had to stop again at traffic lights about 200 yards ahead and when the other people caught up they were all thumbs up and laughing.

This isn't a Nissan... 

It's like the pyramids, no one really knows how they did it...


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Fantastic, really looking forward to this.  On a good launch my evo 6 would do a 1.7 sec 60ft time, which is about 0.8 G.

Always brought a smile to my face and looking forward to the GTR which will I think better this. Has anyone got a 60ft time?

Another question on Launch control. Are you able to engage Launch Control and then stage the car, hope this is the case, or does it have to be engaged after staging?


Rich


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I've read elsewhere that it can invalidate your warranty . . dont think I'll be able to resist though.

Wonder what sort of time the R35 can hit 60 without using launch?? 3.8??


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

a) does not invalidate warranty unless crashed during VDC being switched off (and they can tell from the data logging)

b) yes, you can stage the car, as i did, but very slowly.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

2nd gear must come up really quick . . says in the manual 35mph I suppose you have to be ready to pull back on that right paddle before you put it in the red. Cant wait to have my head slammed into my seat too. Nice party trick!

I suppose to de-activate it once you're hanging at 4500rpm you just take your foot off the accelerator (not the brake!) . . I'm thinking in terms of little old lady walks out in front of traffic scenario


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

What's the official line on the number of times it can be used?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I am assuming it can be used as much as your wallet allows, It will use tyres faster, wear out the clutch faster and cause general fatigue on some parts involved. Apart from that I can't see a way that there would be a limit on it.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Think M5 has a counter, after 10 times it's time to change the clutch. Expensive hobby.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

All I can say is - it's MAD!!! As anyone who got a passenger ride down the runway will testify!!:smokin:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I read somewhere that 0-60 is 3.3 with launch control and 4.0 without it. By the way...sorry to admit my ignorance but what is staging?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

axolotl said:


> I read somewhere that 0-60 is 3.3 with launch control and 4.0 without it. By the way...sorry to admit my ignorance but what is staging?


rolling the car up to the lights on a drag strip and inching forward.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Do the same with an 800 HP R32/33/34....now that is acceleration! 

R35 feels clinical in comparison. Few vids when I playing around with one


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> This isn't a Nissan...
> 
> It's like the pyramids, no one really knows how they did it...


Well I think it is a real Nissan actually, that's because it is a great car and true value for the real man.


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> I'd love to hear from other owners who have used their launch control. Believe it or not I used it for the very first time today.
> 
> OH
> 
> ...


Tsk Tsk. You shouldnt have done that... posted here I mean. Now I am all itchy to try it out. Must resist... another 1000 kms...

:sadwavey:


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Timechaser. What km threshold are you giving yourself for launch? I'm thinking 2000kms should be safe....

THis thread is really going to test my patience.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i did it again this morning... still smiling...

(i know, i'm not helping)

btw, the general reaction from people when they catch up at the next lights or whatever is windows down and big thumbs up...


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> i did it again this morning... still smiling...
> 
> (i know, i'm not helping)
> 
> *btw, the general reaction from people when they catch up at the next lights or whatever is windows down and big thumbs up...*


*
*

Got to love Japan...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I had a pfc pro in my R32 GTR, the difference between with and without the launch control was like night and day.
Presumably the 35 makes boost while stationary ?
How much ?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I had a pfc pro in my R32 GTR, the difference between with and without the launch control was like night and day.
> Presumably the 35 makes boost while stationary ?
> How much ?


good question, you really need a co driver to monitor that stuff .


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

LOL
Yeah...
My car would make 1.2 bar on the start line while stationary, then side step the clutch.
Very consistant launches.
Im sure the R35 would make boost, does it miss like a bastard when about to launch ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

LordeRyall said:


> Hey Timechaser. What km threshold are you giving yourself for launch? I'm thinking 2000kms should be safe....
> 
> This thread is really going to test my patience.


Test _your_ patience?!

Spare a thought for us poor sods in the UK who will be still reading this thread NEXT YEAR!


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Test _your_ patience?!
> 
> Spare a thought for us poor sods in the UK who will be still reading this thread NEXT YEAR!


Absolutely right. Sorry. A bit of perspective needed. Blame Nissan!!


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

LordeRyall said:


> Hey Timechaser. What km threshold are you giving yourself for launch? I'm thinking 2000kms should be safe....
> 
> THis thread is really going to test my patience.


3000. drove like a granny to 1000, was moderate to 2000... which I accomplished today. Now going to belt it and launch post 3000 - or so I think.

Given tokyo's description I might just give in... :bawling:


----------



## alfcanada (Dec 8, 2007)

*LC*

OMG ... is all can say!!

i tried it a couple of times a few months back .. and i still remember clearly how amazing the acceleration was ... 
the first time i launched, i bounced off the limiter in first cos i wasn't expecting it to climb so fast!!
the next time i launched i shifted at 6500rpms and it changed gear 200 - 300rpms later .. perfect ...
have never felt such brutal acceleration before ...
i did some driftbox recordings and it showed 0 - 60mph with 1 foot rollout in 3.5secs.
i did another non LC run a few days ago .. 0-60mph with 1 foot rollout (no LC) in 3.8secs.

this car is fast ... you have to time the change though ..i change at ard 6.7k - 6.8k. Used to change at exactly 7k rpms but i find that it's not as fast as changing at 6.7k - 6.8k ....


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi guys. Been lurking for a while recently. Too lazy to post honestly. 

I had an oil change 2 weeks back around 1500km and just pass the 2k mark yesterday. Was so tempted last night to launch the damn thing but didn't. I prep myself to launch, reving it to 4500rpm with the leg on brake and all but just chicken out. All it takes is to release the left foot brake but I dont know what got into me. I just let go of the accelerator thinking it would better for another day in the future. 

But after reading Tokyogtr's thread, now it really makes me curious. I too, like TC said, plans to launch at at least once out of curiosity at 3k. Now the question is, I have accelerated it over and over again the pass week and I am being brutal to it. Shifting it absolutely on red signals. The acelerations are awesome but the thing now is, does LC really makes THAT much difference as compared to non LC? 

I'm still facinated by non LC launches. So with LC launches, it would be significantly different still? I know I'm lame ass for chickening out and trying it for myself but... 

hmmm.. should I? :lamer:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Do it! You know you want to!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

will you stop this...

I've not done it yet and its run in


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> will you stop this...
> 
> I've not done it yet and its run in


I'll do it for you if you want


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> will you stop this...
> 
> I've not done it yet and its run in


What's keeping you?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

shipping replacement trasmission from Japan if I bugger it up...

and where do you get "R35 GTR Special transmission oil from?"

I did shorten my double plate clutch life in my R33 by launching.

I might try it soon anyway

R


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

alfcanada said:


> OMG ... is all can say!!
> 
> i tried it a couple of times a few months back .. and i still remember clearly how amazing the acceleration was ...
> the first time i launched, i bounced off the limiter in first cos i wasn't expecting it to climb so fast!!
> ...


sorry but could you explain "1 foot rollout" to me please?


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

The Launch Control for the GTR is great, for such a big car it picks its feet up very quickly.

Once you've tried it though, I warn you, every set of traffic lights, you'll be hovering over the VDC Button wanting to launch again and again and again!

Hopefully we'll be in the position eventually to have replacement uprated hardware available to allow for the launch control to be used without feeling guilty!!


----------



## alfcanada (Dec 8, 2007)

*1 foot roll out*

1 foot roll out is where the timing beam is broken only 1 foot after the car has moved ... While it may seem short ... it accounts for about 0.3 secs or so .... Most of the magazines I believe use 1 foot roll out when measuring ...

First,
Yes, it IS significantly different from non launch control ..... Significantly ....


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

First - do NOT give in to alf's snide tempting. His car has done well over 5K kms and his launching is... well better than us. I will launch, but after 3K Kms. Till then, I will enjoy the smacking gear changes in R mode and the delicious blips on downshift.

Robbie - your reason is precisely why I am not launching. Not the oil one, but what if something were to happen to the tranny.

Wonder if someone will work out how to replace the GR6 with some other transmission should the need arise...


----------



## alfcanada (Dec 8, 2007)

:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## rakac (Sep 14, 2008)

*I AM NEW OWNER AND I HAVE NO CLUE, HELP!*

Hi, my name is IGOR and i recently ordered gtr Black Edition....it shoud arrive in Spain in MAY, but i am trying to learn as much i can till it arrives...
What confused me was ACTIVATING LAUNCH CONTROL

How the hell i EXACTLY do that??

Please post here, or if possible answer on my mail [email protected]


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

have responded in PM.


----------

